# ideas for south east( sorry west!!!!)



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

8) planning a trip down toward the south east during the summer 8) 

wanting suggestion for places to stay and places to visit  

initila thoughts are:-

set of friday travel half way maybe stooping somewhere in midlands ( wild )
then travel down towards tintagnel - see the castle and find another wildcamp

we then thought maybe going down to st austel so we can visit eden project - would prefer to stay on site here as plan to stay several days

then a couple more wildcamps on the way over to plymouth were again we plan to stay on a site for a few nights

site with good transport links and that are reasonably quiet are best :wink: 

any thoughts

anywhere else we shoul make a priority :?:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: ideas for south east*

This is the South West you are talking about .... are you going to the South East after? It seems like a lot of driving after coming down from up North .. 8O how long is your holiday?

Leigh


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

Oh dear got my east and west mixed up    

I always do the same with left and right - makes for fun when i'm navigating :roll: 

we are going to south west!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

arthur1,

If you're visiting Tintagel i recommend that you stay the night at one of the few m/home stoppover points this country has, located in Tintagel opposite the old post office, £3 a night. Can only help the campaign, the more that visit the better.

pete.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi arthur1

I am from the north and have just returned from touring Devon and Somerset following the Newbury show. Are you in any of the clubs. We stayed at one of the club sites at Burton Dassett [£4per night] close to junction 12 of M40 on the first night. Then on to Newbury Show. Salisbury CCC was our next stopover and a walk into Salisbury along the river with swans and ducks and their chicks. Visited the Cathedral and one of the many pavement coffee shops and of course the shops! Nearby is Old Sarum and Stonehenge. Then onto Sidbury where the views were glorious - that was just a stopover before we visited Slapton Sands which played a part in the rehearsal for D Day. I recommend a visit there before the EU let the sea wash away the A379 and flood the fresh water ley destroying the wild life. Don't forget to visit Blackpool Sands. Our final visit was a stay at Bleadon Hill, near Weston Super Mare, where the sights are wonderful. In one direction you can look across to Wales and in the other over Somerset. Don't forget to visit Sanders Gardenworld cafe for a taste of their wonderful cakes!!!! I know this is not wild camping but I am wary of being disturbed during the night as some other motorhome owners have been to their cost.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*wildddddddddddddd*

 if your going to looe;head for the main car park when you come to the small roundabout just as you get to the main car park turn left (look's like your heading into a dead end)at the end of this road is a smaller car park (council run but privatly owned)attached to a boat yard and right by the river you can stay overnight here(pay and display)the boat yard will let you have some warter if you ask them nicley. enjoy your holiday
pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We were down there last week.
"Did" Westonbirt Arboretum - lovely but huge, so we only saw a bit
Glastonbury Tor - tipping down but I bet the views are great if it is clear
Brean Beach - tide came in very fast, but at least the children went to the beach.
Avebury - fits in with Stonehenge if you are that way inclined
That, learning about the van, plus the dog show in 5 days - phew - need a holiday!
Andrea.


----------

